# Conversational phrases



## mahaz

Well Roi, would you mind telling me Catalan of following pharases.

*Hello*
*Good Bye*
*See you soon.*
*What is your name?*
*I am Maha.*
*Nice meeting you.*
*Thank you.*
*My pleasure.*
*I am sorry.*
*I am always there for your help.*

Thanx in advance


----------



## Roi Marphille

mahaz said:
			
		

> Well Roi, would you mind telling me Catalan of following pharases.
> 
> *Hello*
> *Good Bye*
> *See you soon.*
> *What is your name?*
> *I am Maha.*
> *Nice meeting you.*
> *Thank you.*
> *My pleasure.*
> *I am sorry.*
> *I am always there for your help.*
> 
> Thanx in advance


 
Salam mahaz, 
here we go: 
*Hello - Hola *
*Good Bye - Adéu*
*See you soon. - Ens veiem aviat*
*What is your name? - com et dius? *
*I am Maha. - Jo em dic Maha*
*Nice meeting you. - Encantat de conèixer-te*
*Thank you. - Gràcies*
*My pleasure. - és un plaer*
*I am sorry. - em sap greu*
*I am always there for your help. - sempre estic disposat a ajudar-te
* 
Salutacions, 
 Roi


----------



## mahaz

Hola Roi

muchas Gràcies 
Maha


----------



## Roi Marphille

mahaz said:
			
		

> Hola Roi
> 
> muchas Gràcies
> Maha


 
Sub bakhair mahaz, 

CASTILIAN       CATALAN
muchas      =    moltes


----------



## mahaz

Well Roi, I think I have made a blunder while writting a following post. As i was intended to say thanks but i think it is something abt 'REPLY'..as there were 8 pharases n you translated 7. I didnt put the attention 


			
				mahaz said:
			
		

> Hi Roi
> Estic esperant la seva resposta.
> 
> Now it was my turn 2 make you happy...
> Regards
> Maha


Am I right or wrong?


----------



## mahaz

Bon dia Roi,
moltes gràcies for one more correction.

Regards
Maha


----------



## Cracker Jack

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Salam mahaz,
> here we go:
> *Hello - Hola *
> *Good Bye - Adéu*
> *See you soon. - Ens veiem aviat*
> *What is your name? - com et dius? *
> *I am Maha. - Jo em dic Maha*
> *Nice meeting you. - Encantat de conèixer-te*
> *Thank you. - Gràcies*
> *My pleasure. - és un plaer*
> *I am sorry. - em sap greu*
> *I am always there for your help. - sempre estic disposat a ajudar-te*
> 
> Salutacions,
> Roi


 
Hola Roi. En/A l'universitat ens han ensenyat els següents:

See you soon - Fins ara.
I am sorry - Ho sento.

Pero els seus exemples son diferents. He sentit ''em sap greu'' sense saber que vol dir ''I'm sorry'' també. Quin pronom va amb l'universitat en o a?  No estic segur perquè en castellà es sempre en la universidad. Aleshores, he posat els dos pronoms.  Si no t'importa, pots explicar una mica més?  Moltes gràcies.


----------



## BasedowLives

Perhaps you could answer this question for me...

Are the R's pronounced like in spanish or in french?  Just wondering because of the location of the region in which it is spoken....


----------



## Mei

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Hola Roi. En/A l'universitat ens han ensenyat els següents:
> 
> See you soon - Fins ara.
> I am sorry - Ho sento.
> 
> Pero els seus exemples son diferents. He sentit ''em sap greu'' sense saber que vol dir ''I'm sorry'' també. Quin pronom va amb l'universitat en o a? No estic segur perquè en castellà es sempre en la universidad. Aleshores, he posat els dos pronoms. Si no t'importa, pots explicar una mica més? Moltes gràcies.


 
Jo crec que:

"Fins ara" es d'aquí un moment i "Ens veiem aviat" implica més temps.

"Ho sento" i "Em sap greu" tenen el mateix significat. Són maneres diferents de dir les coses, no?

Jo dic: "estic *a* l'universitat". "Estic en l'universitat" em sona fatal.

Salut!

Mei


----------



## Mei

BasedowLives said:
			
		

> Perhaps you could answer this question for me...
> 
> Are the R's pronounced like in spanish or in french? Just wondering because of the location of the region in which it is spoken....


 
Well, the "r" in spanish is the same of catalan but in french is different.

Mei


----------



## Lala81

Mei said:
			
		

> Jo crec que:
> 
> "Fins ara" es d'aquí un moment i "Ens veiem aviat" implica més temps.
> 
> "Ho sento" i "Em sap greu" tenen el mateix significat. Són maneres diferents de dir les coses, no?
> 
> Jo dic: "estic *a* l'universitat". "Estic en l'universitat" em sona fatal.
> 
> Salut!
> 
> Mei


 

Hola!!

Normalment s'utilitza la preposició *a* quan ens referim a espais físics reals:
*a*l parc 
I la preposició *en* la fem servir quan ens referim a espais figurats:
*en* el llibre

De tota manera, no és una regla estricta, o sigui que pot ser que hi hagi gent que digui *en* el parc i tampoc passa res 

Una altra coseta: hauria de ser 'a *la* universitat'. L'article determinat femení no es contrau davant de la* u *o la *i* àtones.

Salutacions,

Lala


----------



## Roi Marphille

Lala81 said:
			
		

> De tota manera, no és una regla estricta, o sigui que pot ser que hi hagi gent que digui *en* el parc i tampoc passa res


Hola Lala!
efectívament hi ha gent que diu "*en* el parc" però ho diu de manera incorrecte, molt possiblement per influència del castellà. En català no es pot dir.
No estic segur del tot de "*en* el llibre", jo dic "al llibre". Jo diria que pot dir-ho si acabes la frase especificant més...quin llibre...
Exemple: 
"ho he trobat en el llibre que em vas deixar"  
"ho he trobat en el llibre"  

De totes maneres, no sóc filòleg i crec que és millor que algú més expert en digui la seva. 
Anna Più! on ets???

Salutacions, 

Roi


----------



## Mei

Lala81 said:
			
		

> Una altra coseta: hauria de ser 'a *la* universitat'. L'article determinat femení no es contrau davant de la* u *o la *i* àtones.


 
Ups, és veritat!   Gràcies!!! 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## Lala81

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Hola Lala!
> efectívament hi ha gent que diu "*en* el parc" però ho diu de manera incorrecte, molt possiblement per influència del castellà. En català no es pot dir.
> No estic segur del tot de "*en* el llibre", jo dic "al llibre". Jo diria que pot dir-ho si acabes la frase especificant més...quin llibre...
> Exemple:
> "ho he trobat en el llibre que em vas deixar"
> "ho he trobat en el llibre"
> 
> De totes maneres, no sóc filòleg i crec que és millor que algú més expert en digui la seva.
> Anna Più! on ets???
> 
> Salutacions,
> 
> Roi


 

És veritat  Això de 'en el llibre' sense res més no té gaire sentit  Potser hauria estat millor un altre exemple: 'ho he trobat *en un* llibre'. Em sembla que també té a veure amb els articles, no és el mateix fer servir els determinats que els indeterminats, oi?

M'ho hauré de mirar més a fons, ara sóc a la feina i aquí no tinc material per consultar-ho 

Salutacions, 

Lala


----------



## Samaruc

Salutacions a tots!

Respecte a l'ús de "A" o "EN" per a indicar els locatius, us copie (resumit) el que diu el document "Guia d'usos lingüístics" que va editar l'Institut Interuniversitari de Filologia Valenciana i que podeu descarregar-vos lliurement, si voleu, des de la web de l'IIFV ( http://www.ua.es/institutos/inst.filovalen/indexval.htm ).:

_a) Davant dels topònims s’usa la preposició a: Viuen a Morella...
b) Davant de l’article definit i l’interrogatiu quin (i flexió) és preferible l’ús de la preposició a a la preposició en: Espera’m a la plaça, A quin carrer vius?
c) Davant de noms sense determinant s’usa a en contextos més o menys estereotipats com a casa, a taula, en què es designa una localització definida (La trobaràs a casa, asseguda a taula), i en quan la localització és indefinida (Viuen en cases molt grans).
d) Davant d’indefinits (un, algun, cada, qualsevol...), demostratius (aquest, aquell), quantitatius (molt, poc, bastants) i relatius (què, el qual) s’usa la preposició en: Viu en un poble menut...
En el valencià general, la preposició a és general amb les parts del cos..., en una sèrie de locatius estereotipats (T’espere a la porta de casa) i en moltes locucions preposicionals (a la vora, al marge, al peu, a la dreta, a l’esquerra, etc.). La tendència general de la llengua, d’altra banda, consisteix a usar la preposició a davant de sintagmes definits... Aquesta preferència no és extensible als casos en què la localització és metafòrica i l’espai no s’interpreta com a lloc físic. En aquest cas, s’usa en: En l’antic Egipte, hi havia una gran veneració per les forces de la natura, En l’assemblea...​_
A reveure!


----------



## Anna Più

Hola!
Jo tampoc sóc filòloga però he fet una petita recerca.
En el cas _de *ho he trobat en el llibre*_ és correcte utilitzar tant la preposició *a* com la preposició *en*, ja que així s’accepta quan es tracta d’un lloc no material o geogràfic.

Ho he trobat en el llibre_  _
Ho he trobat al (a+el) llibre  

_Segurament l'ús que s’en fa d’una forma o de l’altra, depèn de la zona geogràfica__… (Jo ho he trobat al llibre Quadern. Normativa bàsica de la llengua catalana, editat per l’UAB)._

_



			Samaruc: (...)La tendència general de la llengua, d’altra banda, consisteix a usar la preposició a davant de sintagmes definits... Aquesta preferència no és extensible als casos en què la localització és metafòrica i l’espai no s’interpreta com a lloc físic. En aquest cas, s’usa en: En l’antic Egipte, hi havia una gran veneració per les forces de la natura, En l’assemblea...
		
Click to expand...

__Samaruc, En l'antic Egipte... escrit amb *en* em sona raríssim!_
_Us sembla que podria ser el cas del llibre?  _

_Felicitats Cracker Jack pel teu magnífic català! _
_Salutacions a tots i a totes ,_
_A+_


----------



## Roi Marphille

Anna Più said:
			
		

> _Samaruc, En l'antic Egipte... escrit amb *en* em sona raríssim!_
> _Us sembla que podria ser el cas del llibre?  _


a mi també em sona raríssim però potser a la zona de València ho dieu així..?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies.  M'heu ensenyat moltes coses, sobretot l'us de les preposicions a i en.  Lala81 vas mencionar què davant de la u o la i àtones, l'article determinat feminí no es contrau.  Pots donar altres exemples. Quan es una u o i àtona?

Anna, si escric en català, sempre consulto un diccionari per saber com posar l'accent. Encara, no hem fet la lliço d'ortografia.


----------



## Samaruc

Salutacions a tots,

Respecte al que comenteu els amics Roi i Anna, haig de dir-vos que l'exemple el vaig escriure tal qual apareix en la publicació "Guia d'Usos Lingüístics" de l'IIFV.

A mi també em sona un poc forçat això de "En l'Antic Egipte...", jo diria més aïna "A l'Antic Egipte...". Supose que el que volen remarcar en l'exemple és que no s'està considerant tant el lloc físic sinó l'època o la cultura d'aleshores.

A València, en el llenguatge col·loquial es fa un ús de la preposició EN en comptes de A probablement major que el que es fa en altres indrets del domini lingüístic. Imagine que deu ser per influència del castellà, però no ho podria assegurar, de vegades les coses no són el que semblen... Seria qüestió d'acudir als clàssics i veure com ho deien ells.

En tot cas, la nostra llengua en general fa un ús una mica vacil·lant d'aquestes preposicions (el castellà, per exemple, ho té més clar). Segurament, com bé indica Anna, hi ha casos en què totes dues serien acceptables i ja entra en joc el costum.

Ara bé, tornant a l'Antic Egipte, estic amb vosaltres, em sona millor amb A (potser em pesa més el component purament geogràfic que el temporal o cultural, no sé...).

Amb relació a la pregunta d'en Cracker, una vocal àtona és aquella que no té accent tònic (no implica que necessàriament duga accent gràfic). Per exemple la U d'Universitat és àtona i la U d'Única és tònica. Per tant, direm i escriurem "LA Universitat" (sense apòstrof per ser àtona la U) però "L'Única" (apostrofant perquè la U és tònica). El mateix aplica a la I: "LA Idea" (I àtona, sense apòstrof) però "L'Índia" (I tònica, apostrofem). Cal tenir en compte que només s'aplica a mots femenins, en masculí s'apostrofa sempre (L'Universitari, L'Ideari).

Salut!


----------



## Roi Marphille

Samaruc said:
			
		

> A mi també em sona un poc forçat això de "En l'Antic Egipte...", jo diria més aïna "A l'Antic Egipte...". Supose que el que volen remarcar en l'exemple és que _no s'està considerant tant el lloc físic sinó l'època o la cultura d'aleshores._


Tens raó, no se m'havia acudit! Així té sentit .


----------



## Lala81

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Moltes gràcies. M'heu ensenyat moltes coses, sobretot l'us de les preposicions a i en. Lala81 vas mencionar què davant de la u o la i àtones, l'article determinat feminí no es contrau. Pots donar altres exemples. Quan es una u o i àtona?
> 
> Anna, si escric en català, sempre consulto un diccionari per saber com posar l'accent. Encara, no hem fet la lliço d'ortografia.


 
Cracker Jack, a veure si t'ho explico de manera clara  Ja saps que tant l'article determinat masculí com el femení es converteixen en *l' *davant d'una paraula que comença per vocal o h. *Però* l'article determinat femení no s'apostrofa, és a dir, no es converteix en l' quan la paraula següent comença per una *i* o una *u* àtones o dèbils (àtona o dèbil vol dir que aquesta vocal no forma part de la síl·laba tònica o síl·laba que rep la major força o intensitat de la veu). 

Et poso uns exemples perquè vegis la diferència entre vocal àtona i vocal tònica, d'acord? 
c*a*sa
ll*i*bre
pap*e*r
bol*í*graf
universit*a*t 

En aquestes paraules he marcat en *negreta *la vocal tònica, que forma part de la síl·laba tònica de cada paraula (que està subratllada). Com pots veure, la vocal tònica pot portar accent, com en el cas de bol*í*graf, o no portar accent, com en el cas de pap*e*r (això dels accents és un altre tema...). La resta de vocals de les paraules són vocals àtones... ho entens? 

Tornem a l'article determinat femení, que és el que ens interessa aquí. La regla diu que l'article determinat femení no es converteix en l' quan la paraula següent comença per una *i* o una *u* àtones. Molt bé, aleshores tindríem els exemples següents:
la universitat
la història
la intel·ligència
la humanitat

Però:
l'ungla
l'illa
l'hípica
l'única

En aquests casos, l'article *la* sí que es converteix en *l'* perquè la u o la i són vocals tòniques.

Espero haver-te aclarit els dubtes  Si vols saber alguna cosa més, fes-m'ho saber.

Lala


----------



## Laia

I parlant d'apòstrofs, és curiós el cas de paraules com aquestes:
- la normalitat
- l'anormalitat
les pronunciem igual però... 

Laia


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies Lala.  Ara, entenc.


----------



## Lala81

Laia said:
			
		

> I parlant d'apòstrofs, és curiós el cas de paraules com aquestes:
> - la normalitat
> - l'anormalitat
> les pronunciem igual però...
> 
> Laia


 
Em sembla recordar que en aquests casos no s'apostrofa l'article per evitar confusions, però no n'estic segura del tot. Ja m'ho miraré quan pugui 

Lala


----------



## Samaruc

Lala81 said:
			
		

> Em sembla recordar que en aquests casos no s'apostrofa l'article per evitar confusions, però no n'estic segura del tot. Ja m'ho miraré quan pugui
> 
> Lala



Jo també crec que és així, quan hi ha possibles confusions no s'apostrofa:

- La anormalitat (i no "l'anormalitat" per no confondre-ho amb "la normalitat").
- La ira (i no "l'ira" per no confondre-ho amb "lira").

Salutacions.


----------

